# A twin in the neighborhood?



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

Had a pleasant surprise the other day - driving down I-65 south of Nashville near 100 Oaks. See a silver 3-series pulling up in the lane next to me. Had to be doing about 10 miles per hour faster than me. Came up on me at a pretty good clip.

It made me smile to see as it passed that it was virtually identical to my car! Silver 335d with sport wheels. (I'm not read good with discerning the difference between 2009s, 2010s, and 2011s.) Think it had black interior, although I couldn't say for sure.

The car had Williamson County tags on it - great to see a like-minded soul in the area!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha,

Yes, we used to be a novelty back in 2009, 2010. Start filling up at a diesel pump and folks would come over and say "excuse me but your putting diesel in your car"!:yikes:

No no one bats an eye.

I can usually tell by the type/shape of mirrors between the 2009 and the 2010, and others.

But for every 335D is see, I probably see about (10) 335i.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

I only know one 335D in Williamson County but his is black but good to know there are others on our local roads.


----------



## DieselAlles (Apr 14, 2012)

We've got a Alpine White 2011 BMW 335d here in rural Wilson County. Kind of a rare bird it seems. And I get plenty of "Sir! Sir! Did you know you're fixin' to put diesel in that car?"


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@DieselAlles they look at me funny here in Puerto Rico and then they come up to me is it a DIESEL? BTW my license plate says "DIESEL"!!!


----------

